# The tarpon have arrived.



## floridascuba

I fish off St George around the 4th. But with me moving closer to St Pete area, I hope to get up there more often. My family owns a house there. Not to mention I grew up on the island.


----------



## mlawrence

Jay61, I'm in Tallahassee, but fish Panacea to Carrabelle area often. I'd be glad to push you around sometime.


----------



## Bonecracker

Fish Carrabelle often! Was out on the outside edge of Lanark on Saturday and did not see a tarpon!!  Should have been offshore as my buddies tore up the grouper!  



> The title says it all, does anyone on here fish the Wakulla, Franklin, Gulf and Bay Counties summer tarpon run?  Saw the first pod daisy chaining last weekend in west Bay County, near the Walton Co. line.  I am looking for someone to swap off on the poling platform on the flats from St. Joe east some this summer.  If anyone is interested let me know.
> 
> I have a Beavertail B1 for fishing the flats from St Joe east and a Dolphin Backcountry for running the beach on calm days mainly in Bay Co.


----------



## greyghost61us

> Jay61, I'm in Tallahassee, but fish Panacea to Carrabelle area often.  I'd be glad to push you around sometime.


Grew up in Panacea, my grandfather lived on Ochlockonee Bay.  Hung my first tarpon fishing for trout on Ochlockonee Shoals around 1974 or there abouts.  From that moment on if I fished for them had to be sneaky about it and bring back trout and redfish, my granddaddy did not take kindly to wasting gas on a fish you couldn't eat. I live in the Albany area and have a place in PCB, hence my profile, I was thinking about fishing some of my old haunts, haven't fished that area since 81 when my grandfather died. I will get in touch this summer. Jay


----------



## mlawrence

> Grew up in Panacea, my grandfather lived on Ochlockonee Bay.  Hung my first tarpon fishing for trout on Ochlockonee Shoals around 1974 or there abouts.  From that moment on if I fished for them had to be sneaky about it and bring back trout and redfish, my granddaddy did not take kindly to wasting gas on a fish you couldn't eat. I live in the Albany area and have a place in PCB, hence my profile, I was thinking about fishing some of my old haunts, haven't fished that area since 81 when my grandfather died. I will get in touch this summer. Jay


I look forward to hearing from you.


----------

